# estimate?



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

I've wrongly guessed my girl's due date/time frame. I think she may have been pregnant at a later time before I separated Voodoo from her lover-boy. However, it looks like she could be due any moment. 
I took some pictures for reference in case anyone can help with about how far along she is 
Top view and her belly with baby bump


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

She is gonna be due this week, looks like! Couple days! Course, when my own girl was preggers, I thought, "Surely it is gonna be any moment now," for like, a week. She was huge, and she only had 9!


----------

